# Kelly controller, will it work for me?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It may work for you. I have a Kelly KDH09401 96 Volts, 400A for 10 Secs, 300A for 1 minute and 160 Continuous. I have a Civic, about 2600 LBs, tiny 6.7" motor and I can get up to 40 MPH in 2nd gear, but my motor over heats so it's getting upgraded to a 9.1". My Kelly will pull over 215 AMPs from the battery pack before slowing down due to voltage sag, and the batteries are getting stronger every time I drive.

I too bought the Kelly because of budget reasons, and so far so good. My motor upgrade should get me up to 55 MPH with 96 volts, so 144 volts with your 8" may get you what you want. Check out these conversion with Kelly controllers: http://www.evalbum.com/cntrl/KELY


----------

